# سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
اعلم انك سيدى والهى , بل حبيبى ووالدى







سامحنى يا سيدى, لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
اين اجد راحتى وانت راحتى
لماذا احب لوعتى وانت راحتى







سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
موج يضرب سفينتى ,موج يحتل سفينتى
كادت ان تغرق مهرتى فهل ستسكت يا سيدى؟







سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
قويت على خطيتى ولكن انت معى تدافع لى وتحقق لى غلبتى
عالجبل جُربت فانتصرت من اجلى 







سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
بالامس صلبتك واليوم اصلبك وغد ايضا
ولكن كل يوم اسمع صوت
يا ابتاه اغفر له لانه لا يعلم ماذا يفعل






فسامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
فانت اتيت من اجلى انا وحدى لتفدينى
وفى حضنك من البرد تدفينى
اريد سماع صوت
قول واشجينى

سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى

احلي تقييم

ميرسي يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2011)

_ميرررررسى على  مرورك يا روزى
وعلى التقيييييييم
__ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2011)

سامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
اعلم انك سيدى والهى , بل حبيبى ووالدى

جميل يا كوكو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2011)

_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_وعلى التقيييييييييم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## shamaoun (22 مارس 2011)

Oh I am impressed a lot 
Thank you for Ur nice prayer


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

_thanks shamaoun_
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

*آميـــن

شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك




*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

سامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
اعلم انك سيدى والهى  , بل حبيبى ووالدى




 

 سامحنى يا سيدى, لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
اين اجد راحتى وانت راحتى
لماذا احب لوعتى وانت راحتى




 

 سامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
موج يضرب سفينتى ,موج يحتل سفينتى
كادت ان تغرق مهرتى  فهل ستسكت يا سيدى؟




 

 سامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
قويت على خطيتى ولكن انت معى تدافع لى وتحقق لى غلبتى
عالجبل جُربت فانتصرت من اجلى 




 

 سامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
بالامس صلبتك واليوم اصلبك وغد ايضا
ولكن كل يوم اسمع صوت
 يا ابتاه اغفر له لانه لا يعلم ماذا يفعل

 




 فسامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
فانت اتيت من اجلى انا وحدى لتفدينى
وفى حضنك من البرد تدفينى
اريد سماع صوت
قول واشجينى

 سامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
 ​​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

سامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى

تسلم ايدك موضوع متميز جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

روووووووووعه يا سرجيوس 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سامحنى يا سيدى   لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
> 
> تسلم ايدك موضوع متميز جدا​


شكرا يا غالى عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> روووووووووعه يا سرجيوس
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا يا غالى عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (19 أبريل 2011)

فسامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
فانت اتيت من اجلى انا وحدى لتفدينى
وفى حضنك من البرد تدفينى
اريد سماع صوت
قول واشجينى


جداً رائعه 
شكرا لك اخي 
الرب يحميك َ


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2011)

سامحنى لاانى خاطىء


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

+بنت العذراء+ قال:


> فسامحنى يا سيدى لانى خاطىء منذ مولدى
> فانت اتيت من اجلى انا وحدى لتفدينى
> وفى حضنك من البرد تدفينى
> اريد سماع صوت
> ...


 
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا بنت العذراء  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سامحنى لاانى خاطىء


 
_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 
_ربنا يعوضك يا دونا _​


----------

